# A few "I admits" about GM



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay brought up time after time I will never drive anything but GM, their vehicles have treated me well and I honestly can't complain about them but I will admit the following differences between GM and foreign car companies:

>GM at first had great vehicles and out competed any foreign car company
>GM did loose its focus on what it truly should have been worried about for a few years
>There quality for some years went down because they were getting plenty of support from American people, in turn they didn't build as high of quality vehicles.
>This started the perception that GM builds lousy cars, trucks, and SUV's.
>I will admit there quality wasn't as good as it could have been through some of the years, an example is the S10, although I have never had bad experiences and my S10 has been great to me. I do think GM could have done a lot better job in producing the S10. It wasn't a bad pickup in some of the model, such as the ZR2 package, but the base models weren't of the upmost quality. The front end was built to squashy on most of the years the S10 was around. This made the S10's ride better than Tacoma but then after around 120,000 miles required new ball joints, new torque arm bushings, and a few other parts on front. So yes I will admit the S10 wasn't GM's best idea but they also realized that built an entire new truck (Colorado) and built it in much better quality realizing it was time to put quality in front of cost efficiency and hoping the consumer still buys it.
>So yes I will admit GM lost its best quality for a few years and didn't build them as well as they could have but they were still good vehicles.
>And last but not least I will also say that Toyota did not win GM, GM lost to Toyota

Now a few points to get across: 
>Everyone perceives that because GM built a few lemons that they could never change and build the best quality vehicles on the market. Just because GM sent out a few flukes the American people have this monkey on their back that GM could never send out the best quality vehicles in the world. It is a fact that GM's quality in the past few years has greatly improved from the years of the past. American's need to put their biases and perceptions behind them and support an American auto maker that's quality is as good as if not surpasses any foreign car companies quality. GM has even admitted some of its prior vehicles were below the quality they want to produce but have learned from their mistakes and paid dearly for them. So put your trust back in the, still even though struggling, #1 auto maker in America, if GM, Ford, or Chrysler goes down that won't do Americas economy any good and will probably make it a whole lot worse. Job losses will be great if GM goes down. Not only GM goes down, dealers go down, replacement part stores go down. GM or any of the big 3 going down will effect more than just GM, Ford, and Chrysler it will trickle down to a lot more areas. 
>Bottom line GM has realized and admitted its prior mistakes now it is time for people in America to quite holding a grudge and support the number one automobile manufacturer in America and quite buying and supporting Japanese auto makers that you have been told make better quality vehicles when now there really is no difference and GM makes a lot better quality vehicle than they ever have. Stop supporting Japan and support America the place you actually live instead.
>One last thing is the hybrid vehicles everyone thinks GM should make so they can be greener, well where the hell is the power coming from you plug the vehicle into, a smoke spitting, carbon releasing power plant, honestly anyone who thinks electric cars are greener than a gasoline powered car are idiots it is not doing the planet any better to plug a car into the wall than to fill it up with a tank of gas.
>Stop looking back on what they've done and look now on what they're doing.

[youtube:32eps72o]http://www.youtube.com/v/OW_-tcWzsM0&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:32eps72o]
http://industry.bnet.com/auto/10004...als-getting-a-bad-rap-on-quality/?tag=insight
http://gmfactsandfiction.com/archives/


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So yes I will admit GM lost its best quality for a few years and didn't build them as well as they could have but they were still good vehicles.
> 
> American's need to put their biases and perceptions behind them and support an American auto maker that's quality is as good as if not surpasses any foreign car companies quality.


What's the hunting like on your planet ?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought this way for a long time, but now, honda, nissan, toyota, etc... are being made more and more in the US. "american" companies are sending everything to Mexico. I would not be surprised if more "foreign" cars are made in the US than "american" cars.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I thought this way for a long time, but now, honda, nissan, toyota, etc... are being made more and more in the US. "american" companies are sending everything to Mexico. I would not be surprised if more "foreign" cars are made in the US than "american" cars.


There is a big difference from being made in the US and being assembled in the US. Toyota, Nissian, etc. are assembled in the US with mostly foreign parts, GM is made in the US with only a few small parts from Canada. The biggest point of buying GM is that they are actually a US company and the money they make stays here whereas when you buy a Toyota even though it was assembled in the US the money made off the vehicles is shipped back to Japan, GM money stays in the US. Maybe if American car companies could rely on their own people to buy their vehicles they wouldn't have to send there products out of the US so much. Last year GM still sold 9.3 million vehicles more than any other car company (Foreign or US built) in the US. Bottom line if you buy what is considered a foreign car you aren't supporting your own country. GM is fixing past mistakes and in the past few years have made great strives to better their quality and reliability. By JD Power GM is seen better quality now then they ever have been and are also better quality than Toyota, Nissian, or any other foreign car companies.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this way for a long time, but now, honda, nissan, toyota, etc... are being made more and more in the US. "american" companies are sending everything to Mexico. I would not be surprised if more "foreign" cars are made in the US than "american" cars.
> ...


Couldn't be farther from the truth IMO. :roll:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

A good majority of GM vehicles are assembled in Mexico with parts content from three different countries, what did I miss about supporting an American company?



#1DEER 1-I said:


> Maybe if American car companies could rely on their own people to buy their vehicles they wouldn't have to send there products out of the US so much.


Maybe if their product wasn't so poorly built they wouldn't have to send them further than their reputation travels, I'm frankly embarrassed that someone in a foreign country equates GM with American Craftsmanship.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

1 eye knows they r garbage, thats why he tries to talk himself and everybody else into believing that GM is the best.(every spare second he has)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> A good majority of GM vehicles are assembled in Mexico with parts content from three different countries, what did I miss about supporting an American company?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CUT-EM said:


> 1 eye knows they r garbage, thats why he tries to talk himself and everybody else into believing that GM is the best.(every spare second he has)


You all have this big perception problem from negative media advertising and maybe a bad experience or two with a GM built vehicle. All **** vehicles have problems no and's, if's or but's. You all perceive that GM hasn't changed in the past few years to better quality (even though they had good quality before). Its like a political campaign do you believe all you hear NO because most of it is pulled out of the medias asses when they have nothing good to talk about. You all think GM is a bad company because "thats what the dumb ass media says" well the media can take and stick it where the sun don't shine. GM is going down and why is GM getting advertised as going down more than Ford and Chrysler because there number 1 and when number 1 suffers its not good. Ford and Chrysler are suffering just as much GM is still outselling them and yet everyone thinks GM is in worse shape than the other 2 because GM is shown more as a struggling company because they are the number one automobile manufacturer in America and for a very long time until just last year #1 in world sales. GM didn't get that way by selling bad vehicles for nearly 100 years they weren't #1 for 70 plus years because they built bad unreliable vehicles its because they have always truly been number one and if everyone would quite hashing GM they could probably become popular again. But perception and people who believe everything they hear who can't think or see for themselves have turned against GM. GM is just as well built as any other vehicles on the planet. GM was #1 for a reason and if people would stop believing negative things without a base they would soon be #1 again. Take a flying leap half of you know nothing about a quality built vehicle or how good of quality GM does make. Ford sucks, Chrysler Sucks, Honda and Toyota really suck, I haven't heard any horror stories on Nissian though.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

#1eye, your #1 in my book. But whats your hangup with bein #1? Betcha you were a competitive sonofagun in grade school. But my #1 question- Why are you a jazz fan if you care so much about being #1 all the time? Haven't they consistently preformed like a toyota or honda?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you need serious psychiatric help. You are an obsessed freak of nature. You must have an easy life if your biggest concern is public perception of GM. You are officially a nut case.


----------



## sage (Nov 12, 2008)

#1 deer guy in your post you say stop supporting japan and support the place you live i have a few points on that... that argument was valid 20 years ago 1. GMs Duramax diesel motor is built by ISUZU !!!!! 2. Ford is a major stockholder in Mazda and Mazda bulids the Ranger 3. remember the Geo line of cars that GM sold ,all built by other companies and the Chevy Prizm was built in California By TOYOTA in the same assembly line as the corolla. so who is supporting Japan? 
With all the outsourcing who knows where anything is built?!?!?! just my .02 .


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Take a flying leap half of you know nothing about a quality built vehicle or how good of quality GM does make. Ford sucks, Chrysler Sucks, Honda and Toyota really suck, I haven't heard any horror stories on Nissian though.


And as a guy who's emtore experience with quality comes from the fact that he owns an S-10, neither do you. GM's fall from grace has been well documented, and the consensus as to the reason was always quality/demand. If you REALLY think that ANY Chevy is going to outlive a Honda or a Toyota, your not just deluded, your out of your **** mind.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

There's more million mile GM vehicles in the world than any others.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> I think you need serious psychiatric help. You are an obsessed freak of nature. You must have an easy life if your biggest concern is public perception of GM. You are officially a nut case.


+1, I think he may have been assembled by GM, because he definitely has several screws loose.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need serious psychiatric help. You are an obsessed freak of nature. You must have an easy life if your biggest concern is public perception of GM. You are officially a nut case.
> ...


 -_O-


----------

